# Migliori giocatori al mondo per ruolo



## Torros (4 Dicembre 2016)

facendo una classifica sui migliori al mondo per ruolo chi mettereste in questo momento nei primi 10?
ci provo io

portieri:
1Neur
2De Gea
3Courtois
4Oblak 
5Navas
6LLoris
7Buffon
8Cech
9Subasic
10Leno

aspetterei qualche anno in più per mettere Donnaruma secondo me negli ultimi anni e per quello che ho potuto seguire c'è chi ha fatto meglio, vedremo dai 20 anni in poi dove sarà. Per me meglio di Buffon hanno fatto quelli citati sopra e forse qualcun altro non pubblicizzato. Buffon è abbastanza altalenante in questi anni 

centrali:
1Pepe
2Silva
3Ramos(principalmente per le doti offensive perché in difesa lascia a desiderare, certo che se ogni volta decide le partite, si può chiudere un occhio anche per la fase difensiva)
4Godin
5Barzagli
6Marquinhos
7Bonucci
8Hummels
9Boateng
10Koscielny

Terzini destri qui non c'è molto
1Carvajal
2Juanfran
3Aurier
4Lahm

Alves è bollito e anche Lahm quasi per il resto non c'è molto. 

Terzini sinistri
1Felipe Luis
2Alaba
3Marcelo
4Alex Sandro
5Kurzawa
6Guerriero
7Bains
8Jordi Alba(mai piaciuto a me)
9Rodriguez
10Tremulinas




Centrocampisti e qui metto in mezzo tutto in base al peso che hanno nelle loro squadre
1Modric
2Vidal
3Iniesta
4Verratti
5Busquets
6Kroos
7Kante
8Fernandhinio
9Silva
10Gundogan




Ali/seconde punte
1Messi
2Neymar
3Sanchez
4Hazard
5Bale
6Reus
7De Bruyne
8Di Maria
9Dembele 
10Ribery

Per me Dembele è un fenomeno pazzesco, ha solo 19 anni ma scalera presto le classifiche, con il Dortmund sta facendo benissimo. Ribery e Robben non hanno fatto molto nelle ultime due stagioni difficile giudicarli. 
Ronaldo invece per me non è un ala, una falsa ala forse, ma non saprei proprio in che ruolo collocarlo in una classifica, perché si comporta più da centravanti che da ala, la stessa cosa si più dire di Muller 

Centravanti

1Suarez
2Lewa
3Costa
4Aguero
5Aubameyang
6Cavani
7Ibra
8Higuain
9Benzema
10Icardi



Classifiche opinabili ovviamente, queste sono le mie impressioni dopo avere seguito la maggior parte dei top team negli ultimi 5 anni, abbastanza intensamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Dicembre 2016)

Buffon
Lahn
Bonucci
Alaba
Kroos
Messi
Suarez


----------



## Heaven (4 Dicembre 2016)

Neuer
Bonucci
Lahm
Alaba
Ozil
Messi
Suarez


----------



## Il Genio (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ho capito che CR7 non sai dove metterlo, ma non metterlo per niente mi sembra esagerato


----------



## .Nitro (6 Dicembre 2016)

Per quanto riguarda i centrali darei un posto in classifica a Koulibaly


----------



## Tobi (6 Dicembre 2016)

Buffon
Aurier Thiago Silva Godin Alex Sandro
Rakitic Modric 
Bale Iniesta Ronaldo
Messi


----------

